# trice front wheel



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Aug 2010)

Hello 
I have a trice Explorer and the front LH wheel is rubbing slightly. I think it is coming from the hub so took hub apart and greased axle cleaned braking surfaces and put back together again. This has made it better but still not as good as the other side which i havent touched. It just seems to slow down faster than other side when you spin the wheel I did find that if i did the axle nut up to tight then the rubbing increased but also if i loosen it off to stop the rubbing completely then it is too loose. Can anyone help me and or point me towards what i am sure is the totally obvious solution that i cannot see
Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## byegad (10 Aug 2010)

Contact ICE via their email. They are good at helping out on owner queries.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Aug 2010)

Sounds like the bearings are shot.


----------



## Tigerbiten (10 Aug 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Sounds like the bearings are shot.



+1
Take the wheel off and feel how well each side bearing spins.
If one or both feel rough then they need changing.

If your anywhere near Ely, Kevin from DTek normally has the correct size bearing in stock and can swop them for you, as he's just swopped my trailer bearing which where shot after ~6k miles.
Or get in touch with ICE, LBS, etc, etc.

If one side is shot, I think its best to change both sides just in case the other side goes in the 1k miles.

Luck ...........


----------



## sunnyjim (10 Aug 2010)

Yup -bearings probably- my QNT felt like that after 2 winters (including quite a lot of wading..)
They're standard bearings - 6000-2RS IIRC. ICE have a video on how to replace them.


----------



## plantfit (10 Aug 2010)

Hi Ian,

You could try a company called Brammer, they have counters in all city's (engineering suppliers) they have the 6000 series bearing in at £3.44 each and these are the energy efficient ones (upto 30% less energy)

Roger


----------



## sunnyjim (10 Aug 2010)

I've used these guys quite a lot for bike & other bearings. 

http://simplybearings.co.uk

 ICE will supply too. Parts from them seem to arrive about 10 minutes after you put the 'phone down...


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Aug 2010)

thanx for all the replies
i didnt think it was bearings as i took the wheel off and held it and span it on axle it ran smooth when i put the wheel back together again but didnt put the nut on the wheel ran smooth it was only when i tightened the nut up that the rubbing started
Roger/Sunnyjim
i dont know what the bearings are called so a link to the exact item would be nice
I will also contact ICE
Many Thanks again
Ian


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Aug 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Sounds like the bearings are shot.



On my old Trice a similar problem occurred when one of the bearings slipped slightly out of place.

Having said that - if you are going to reseat gearings, then it is probably worth putting in new ones at the time.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Aug 2010)

had a look at simply bearings 
can anyone confirm i am looking at the right bearing it is a 60002RS and it is 26mm outside diameter 10mm inside diameter and 8 mm wide
Thanks 
Ian


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Aug 2010)

Cunobelin
please explain reseat gearings and also how can the bearings move slightly i am unsure of what you mean. also question to all does it matter which way the bearing goes on


----------



## sunnyjim (10 Aug 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> thanx for all the replies
> i didnt think it was bearings as i took the wheel off and held it and span it on axle it ran smooth when i put the wheel back together again but didnt put the nut on the wheel ran smooth it was only when i tightened the nut up that the rubbing started
> Roger/Sunnyjim
> i dont know what the bearings are called so a link to the exact item would be nice
> ...



Certainly best to check with ICE.

I fitted these:


http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/ad...rch_in_description=0&keywords=60002rs&x=0&y=0

60002RSR Rubber Sealed Deep Groove Ball Bearing 10x26x8mm

Inside Diameter: 10mm
Outside Diameter: 26mm
Width: 8mm
Seals / Shields: Rubber Sealed

£2.85 
ex. VAT

2 each wheel. 



There are lots of bearing suppliers, so you may find a shop  near home as Roger suggests- then you can show them the old bearing if in doubt.


Tip for removing old bearings: Remember they are scrap - it doesn't matter if you break them .
  And don't do as I did & forget to fit the steel spacer in between the two bearings.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Aug 2010)

sunnyjim
thanks for that
i saw the next ones down at £3.46 but they look the same
Lee 
thanks for explaining im no mechanic or engineer but i understood that quite well
Ian
ps am awaiting email from ICE


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Aug 2010)

[QUOTE 1155361"]
As bearings go round and round and round they slowly wear the metal casing that houses them and they start to move out of their position, hence they are not 'seated' properly which leads to the increased friction which is the problem that you have. And no it does not matter what way the bearings go in as they can only go in one way.
[/quote]

Thanks

the central ring becomes able to move and this can (and did in the old Trice) cause problems with tightening the axle


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (11 Aug 2010)

now you may recall in an earlier post me saying i wasnt an engineer or mechanic!!!!!

went out this morning to double check on both wheels to make sure i had not done anything stoopid.

took RHS wheel off and checked everything and the first thing i noticed was that the thing i thought was a bearing was in fact a metal spacerwith a ridge on one side(hence the rightway round question)
i put wheel back together and checked LHS wheel noticed that the spacer was on differently so put that on the same way as the other wheel and put wheel back together. 
Rubbing is still there but not as bad 
i am beginning to think it may be the brakes so am going to renew cables and see if that helps.
my thinking behind this is both my brakes link to RHS lever only and am wondering if there is any problems with the longer cable run (LHS) sticking and holding brake on slightly

next question 
my trike is pre anti brake steer will there be any repercussions of going to 2 brake levers in that dept the trike was factory fitted with one lever for the origional owner( i believe i am the 2nd owner)
is there anything i should know about using two levers over one
Thank you for being patient
Ian


----------



## byegad (11 Aug 2010)

The ability to brake each wheel to the limit is the main benefit to separate brakes. 
The lack of brake steer is the main benefit to liked brakes. 

You need to try it to see how bad the brake steer gets. So why not disconnect one brake and try it up the road. Obviously don't go far and avoid traffic. Keep safe. 

You can use brake steer to help you around a corner, there ar limits as the 'help' depends on the lightly loaded inside wheel applying the drag. But it can be useful. 

Only you can tell if you prefer one over the other, and if you go separate you'll need to relearn heavy braking technique.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (11 Aug 2010)

dunnit
swapped to independant brakes
what a difference
i have already had the back wheel hopping never done that with both brakes on the one lever
thanks to everyone for the advice it really helped
still think i am gonna have to change the bearings but that is for another day
Ian


----------



## plantfit (11 Aug 2010)

Hi Ian,

Brammer product code for your size of bearing is E2 6000 2Z/C3 they are £3.48 each,
Leicester branch phone number 01162 609 600
Nottingham branch 01159 860464
Derby branch 01332 349 457

Hope this helps

Roger


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (11 Aug 2010)

Thanks Roger
got a reply from ICE they think the bearings are shot as well they also think i need a bearing spacer as well
total price 4 bearings 1 spacertube plus postage approx £25 if i get another spacer tube add £3.50
they also mailed me the video for removal and replacement so SWMBO says after payday they will be ordered
i had quite a day dealing with brakes it all went well just took it nice and slowly and everything worked even got the length of cable right (measure remeasure and then check measure swig coffee check measure scratch head then finally cut) big sigh of relief measured it right
trikes running fine just that little rub that is annoying me 
Ian


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Aug 2010)

byegad said:


> The ability to brake each wheel to the limit is the main benefit to separate brakes.
> The lack of brake steer is the main benefit to liked brakes.
> 
> You need to try it to see how bad the brake steer gets. So why not disconnect one brake and try it up the road. Obviously don't go far and avoid traffic. Keep safe.
> ...



Get a Catrike - Brake steer is virtually nil!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (11 Aug 2010)

maybe one day
wife insists we pay the mortgage off before any more large purchases
the brake steer is not that bad i think i have been spoilt by having non at all whilst having linked brakes
in my opinion the brakes are better now i can really pull them on the linked brakes i never seemed to be able to jam them on in an emergency and certainly never even a hint of lifting the rear wheel.
If i dont get on with it i will put it back to linked again if nothing else i have learnt more about hub brakes and bearings in the last 2 days than i would have done by reading a book.
Thanks again to all for the input
Ian


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 Aug 2010)

ordered the bearings yesterday arrived today now have new bearings in front wheel running nice and smooth now still a little rub but i think thats the brakes rubbing will have to adjust slightly and see how it goes.
put the bearings back in with a sash cramp this time but will try and get a gadget made like the ice mechanics use in their video.
the main reason for this post though is to say thanks to ICE for quick service and good prices and excellent aftersales service


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Get a Catrike - Brake steer is virtually nil!




As it is on the QNT but in the middle of a fast corner, say 40mph downhill a touch on the inside brake still helps.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Sep 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Get a Catrike - Brake steer is virtually nil!


As it is on current (and several generation prior) TRICEs, of course.


----------

